# Re...Orkney Isles...



## british hazel (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi There...

Can anyone in Orkney Isles help me, I am wondering if anyone knows an Ex...BP Catering Officer by the name of "Alister Rosie"... Also a a part time thing, he used to sell cars... Can anyone help... I was in Liverpool Catering College, with him... Thank You...

Dave McConnachy...Cramlington. Northumberland...


----------



## british hazel (Oct 6, 2008)

*Ahoy There Me Hearties...*

Hello There...

Can anyone in Orkney Isles help me, I am wondering if anyone knows an Ex...BP Catering Officer by the name of "Alister Rosie"... Also a a part time thing, he used to sell cars... Can anyone help... I was in Liverpool Catering College, with him...

Also do the "Marwicks" still own a public house up there, it has been a long time since I was there but they did own a pub... they actually owned the car which I bought from Alister, a Ford Capri 2000 gt xlr... are they also still around...I would appreciate your help...


Thank You...


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Dave.

I cant think who Aister Rosie might be, however the Marwick and the pub connection could well be Jim (Mosh) Marwick who owned the Albert Hotel for a number of years, Jim is a second/third cousin of mine. I havent seen him for ages as i dont live up there any more and not sure what he is up to these days, could easily be retired.

Cheers
Alan Marwick


----------



## british hazel (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re ...Jim Marwick...*

Hi There Orkneyman

Thanks for your message...Just to let you know that I did contact Alister Rosie, after another SN member contacted me... Which was fantastic as I have not seen or spoken to Alister for 40 years... 

Concerning your cousin Alan, well it goes back 40 years as I bought a car from Alister, a Ford Capri 2000 gt xlr... but i found out later that it was owned by Jim, I went back to Orkney to see Alister only to be told by his wife he was away, so we stayed a few days, that was when we connected with Jim, I was told by Alister that he is away on holiday somewhere, no doubt enjoying himself...

But again Alan, Many thanks for your contact, I really do appreciate it...

All The Best,

Dave McConnachy, Cramlington, Northumberland...

*********************************************




orkneyman said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> I cant think who Aister Rosie might be, however the Marwick and the pub connection could well be Jim (Mosh) Marwick who owned the Albert Hotel for a number of years, Jim is a second/third cousin of mine. I havent seen him for ages as i dont live up there any more and not sure what he is up to these days, could easily be retired.
> 
> ...


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Dave.

Thats good you have made the contact, anything possible on this website eh.

Thinking back Jim also did a bit of whealing and dealing in cars, and used to have some fancy ones as well.
Ok Dave 
Cheers
Alan


----------

